

Can you break this code from Boards of Canada? - crgt
http://cosecha-transmisiones.com

======
amerika
Intriguing. I've asked the experts:

[http://www.hou2600.org/hacking/can-you-break-this-code-
from-...](http://www.hou2600.org/hacking/can-you-break-this-code-from-boards-
of-canada/)

I know nothing about the Boards of Canada (except the soundtracks they did for
"Until the Light Takes Us") but that OpenVMS prompt looks quite inviting...

